# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Potting soil+Cat Litter



## 10GALAQUATIC (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll setup my 20gal tank this summer. I read about using potting soil and also cat litter(from clay), the question is can both of these substrate be use together? what is pro&con of two of these?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

This doesn't sound like a good mix to me.

I would stick with potting soil alone or garden soil alone. If you want to use kitty litter, you need to find the website where this is recommended and follow their directions.

Clays are going to release either iron or aluminum when they are mixed with an organic soil like fresh potting soil. The organic matter chelates the clay's natural iron and aluminum content. Soluble aluminum is certainly toxic to plant roots and excessive iron can cause algae problems.

You wouldn't grow vegetables in kitty litter. So why people think it will work in aquariums is beyond me.


----------



## 10GALAQUATIC (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks to made it clear.


----------



## MyraVan (Feb 13, 2005)

Not that I use kitty litter to grow plants, but I can understand the reasoning behind it. Basically, plain ordinary kitty littler is clay gravel. Now what is Flourite, for which many people pay $23 a bag? It's clay gravel also. Since many people have success with Flourite (I do; in our 20 gallon tank we have plain gravel but are growing plants in pots with Flourite) I can see wny people would want to try the much cheaper kitty litter. The main problem with kitty litter, as I see it, is that it's very variable: some types will alter your pH too much. And many brands probably have very nasty stuff added to them that you wouldn't want to put anywhere near fish..


----------



## TC (Feb 24, 2005)

I've read on numerous forums that Walmart brand works very well by itself for plants. Some brands turn to mush however. Another inexpensive and less risky solution is Shultz aquatic soil available at Home Depot. I believe it to be kiln fired clay and maintains its shape. about $6.00 for 20 lbs if memory serves me correct. Half the fun with planted tanks is getting to experiment.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

The problem I seem to have with florite is this:

While running C02, and dosing ferts florite works great, however IMHO, when you cut of the ferts, after about 1 month your plant groth slowes. After 2 months algae starts to appear (This is with bi-weekly water changes of 25%) and after that the tank is nothing to look at. 

I have no doubt that flortie, laterite, ect,.. provide iron, but past that I think they are just a great "sponge" to absorbe ferts from the water colum and distrubate them to the plants roots.

I have great sucess with planted tanks w/ soil substrate and no ferts/co2.

I also have great sucess with planted tanks with bi-weekly dosing of ferts (phospate, nitrate, potassium, iron, and micros), with co2 maintained at 30PPM and florite substrate. (high tech)

I have had no luck with trying to use florite in a tank I don't use water colom ferts with, this includes low light tanks. 

I have used florite in combanation with root tabs under each plant (all rooted plants) and this seemed to work, however it was pricey and the plants seem to do better with a simple soil substrate which is much easer, cheaper, and longer lasting.

I have found the aquatic soil from home depot to be simaler to florite in these ways, but not as good.....

But don't take my word for it, Play with it and find what works for you,... That is what makes this hobby fun. EVERY TANK (even in the same house) IS DIFFRENT!!!!
Whiskey


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by Whiskey:
> The problem I seem to have with florite is this:
> 
> While running C02, and dosing ferts florite works great, however IMHO, when you cut of the ferts, after about 1 month your plant groth slowes. After 2 months algae starts to appear (This is with bi-weekly water changes of 25%) and after that the tank is nothing to look at.
> ...


Fluorite, laterite, and many other gravel additives are meant to be used with CO2 injection and artificial fertilizers. Unlike ordinary soil and potting soils, they contain very little organic matter. Organic matter provides CO2 naturally (via its decomposition by ordinary bacteria).

Since CO2 is the one thing that aquatic plants need the most, it is not surprising that plant growth tapered off when you stopped adding CO2 fertilization to your Flourite-substrate tanks.


----------

